# Baron Hill - Anglesey



## Obi Wan (Sep 11, 2015)

Didn't know much about this place until very recently when I happened to stumble upon its existence. Bit of research later and I managed to find the place for a family explore (made it a part of the holiday whilst there with the other half and the younglings).
It did not disappoint. 
After fighting our way through what I can only describe as Welsh jungle, we were initially met with the mauseleum, hidden in the trees and covered with ivy, like a scene straight out of tomb raider.
Continuing to hack our way, Indiana Jones style, through the undergrowth we came across the outbuildings, and then the mansion itself.
Although in ruins, the building still has an intimidating sense of granduer. 
The main building itself is huge, with a column fronted entrance and decorative windows. It is easy to imagine just how grand the mansion must have looked in its in hayday, adding to the solemn and almost sad atmosphere of today.
The mansion has stood, long forgotten in the middle of dense woods for so long that nature has begun to reclaim it. With ivy and thick trees now weaving their way throughout the building, it has an eerie solitude to it.
There are still remains within, such as the cooker in the kitchen, toilets and even ornate fireplaces set within the walls.

The history reflects the solemn and sad ambience - 

Originally built in 1618 by Sir Richard Bulkeley, and occupied by the Bulkeley family thereafter.
The house and its associated land, remained with the Bulkeley family until the end of the first world war. 
As the family had sadly lost many members to the war, they also suffered financially due to the death tax (or inheritance tax).
In light of this, the family were forced to relocate to more humble premises elsewherre and the mansion was left, empty and cold in the middle of the woods.
Shortly after, the MOD took over the building, initially for storage and then later to house Polish soldiers during WW2.
At the end of the war, Baron Hill was once more abandonned and left for nature to reclaim.

It now stands in ruins, an eerie and somewhat sad place hidden deep in the woods; lost and forgotten and gradually being taken apart by time and the elements.

Due to the very nature of the overgrown vegitation, it is difficult to reflect the grand feel of the place and the massive scale; but I tried.

Enjoy

(might be a bit pic heavy )





[/url]Baron Hill by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Latrine by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]One small step by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Grand staircase by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Rat by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Baker's dozen by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ground floor by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Mauseleum by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Grand entrance by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lost in time by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cooker by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Reclaimed by nature by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Knob by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hope I didn't bore you too much with all the pics, but it was hard to choose.

If you stayed awake long enough to want to see more, feel free to check out my Flickr album - 

https://flic.kr/s/aHskjxZS8d


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 11, 2015)

You've got some good stuff here, I love the Victorian toilet in the second photo.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice photos Obi Wan!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 11, 2015)

Obi Wan said:


> Hope I didn't bore you too much with all the pics, but it was hard to choose.



Not at all...that was a great report!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 12, 2015)

What a cracking place, good report and liking the photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2015)

Splendid report and images.


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2015)

That is a great find Obi, Lovely report and the bit of the history of the place was interesting, you didn't bore me but please feel free to try again, Thanks


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it was a pretty awesome place, pictures don't really do it enough justice.

(I did find another couple of random, smaller explores at the end of my hols, will stick up a separate short report for them later)


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 12, 2015)

One thing that made it even more eerie was a little friend that joined us on the explore. On reaching the first set of outbuildings, we were joined by a juvenile robin who came to greet us. She showed no fear and seemed perfectly comfortable in our presence, hopping up to us as close as 6 inches away. She then followed us up to the mansion, at times flapping ahead and waiting as though to show us the way.
Whilst exploring some of the outbuildings, we heard a flutter and my better half shouted to me to look up....as I did I saw the little robin, perched on some ivy above my head in a doorway, directly next to her was a large piece of roof slate which had fallen and was precariously balanced on a bit of vegetation, sharp deadly pointy bit angled straight down towards my head.
Thanks to the little visitor, I quickly moved away.
Coincidence? Probably...Am I a bit weird? Maybe...but it all added to the ambience.


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 12, 2015)

Ace set there. The Robin was probably trying to kill you. ;-)


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice report and a good bit of history. Maybe the robin was your guardian angel, I'm sure we all have one. The house would look better if all the vegetation was cut away and we could have a proper look.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice set of photos, looks a good explore


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 13, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Ace set there. The Robin was probably trying to kill you. ;-)



Haha, probably...she needs to try harder next time!


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 13, 2015)

For those who are interested, found this pic of how it used to look, pretty impressive -

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a3/de/53/a3de53785c7b79bf5a1945473892b51c.jpg


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2015)

Obi Wan said:


> For those who are interested, found this pic of how it used to look, pretty impressive -
> 
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a3/de/53/a3de53785c7b79bf5a1945473892b51c.jpg



That's nice to see without the vegetation. Thanks for that.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 14, 2015)

Thats a bit of me that is! Fantastic stuff! 
Loving the worlds toughest toilet seat, the tall stove and the 'corridor' shot. But those stairs! 
Beautiful place, and you've done it justice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 17, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Beautiful place, and you've done it justice, thanks for sharing



Thanks dude!


----------



## jasperuk (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow been past this place in and out of Beaumaris so many times and had no idea it was there


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 25, 2015)

jasperuk said:


> Wow been past this place in and out of Beaumaris so many times and had no idea it was there



Yep it is easily missed, you wouldn't have a clue it was there unless you knew it was there...if you know what I mean.
I guess thats how it has become so long forgotten and delipidated. Next time you are passing, stop and take a look, you won't be dissapointed.


----------

